# Children Portrait Paintings from Photo



## Photoartomation (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is a children portrait paintings from the photos

*Children Portrait - Oil Painting*






*Children Portrait - Pastel Painting*





*Baby Portrait - Watercolor Painting*




*Family Portrait - Gothic Painting*




*Collage Painting *
*

*


----------

